# Kroombit tops national park photos



## PimmsPythons (Aug 31, 2009)

just done a day trip to Kroombit tops national park on the weekend.about 85 km west of Gladstone.its famous for a great view of the Boyne valley & a world war 2 Liberator bomber crash site from back in 1945 and wasnt discovered until1994 where 8 people died.its also the home of big population of lace monitors,massive carpet pythons, redbellies,heaps of lizards ,geckos and the very rare Kroombit tinker frog. 
unfortunatly no snakes on this trip but we found 4 laceys and some small dragons and beardies


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 31, 2009)

the view over the boyne valley and the bomber crash


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey mate great pictures i like the lacie looks like it was a hot day and he was just chillin out!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 31, 2009)

a few of the engines from the bomber


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 31, 2009)

all the laceys we came across were just crossing the tracks and when we went to photograph them they just casually climbed the nearest tree.one was very layed back and allowed me to get within a meter of it..there is a 13km walk along the escarpment that we are planning to do soon and we should run into heaps more reptiles.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pics. We get quite a lot of lacies in the Kuringai Park just north of Sydney, & I never get sick of seeing em. Was lucky enough earlier in the year to come across lacies & a heath monitor on the same day (see my albums). 
Awesome view in your pics, what a cracker. The bomber would have been fascinating too, hope it wasn't too stripped by "souvenir hunters" (read "stinkin' vandals"). Gotta love a top day in a National Park.


----------



## James..94 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great pics mate


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 31, 2009)

Great stuff, nice photo's to.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 5, 2009)

what an awsam place it is up there did you see any black headed pythons there nice pics any way


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 5, 2009)

did u explore the bomber?


----------

